# Dx code for CNI toxicity



## Tonyj (Sep 28, 2010)

What dx code would you use for CNI toxicity (Renal calcineurin inhibitor toxicity) of the transplanted kidney?

Thanks in advance.
Tonyj


----------



## dkotheimer (Feb 1, 2016)

*Cpc,ccp*



Tonyj said:


> What dx code would you use for CNI toxicity (Renal calcineurin inhibitor toxicity) of the transplanted kidney?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Tonyj



T45.1X1   Poisoning by antineoplastic and immunosuppressive drugs, accidental (unintentional)
T45.1X1A initial encounter.
T45.1X1D subsequent encounter
T45.1X1S sequla


----------

